

Ask HN: 423,430 views in 1 day on YouTube, any ideas how he does it? - iworkforthem

http://www.youtube.com/user/seoconference?ob=0#p/u<p>Still can't figure out where he got those views for all his videos in less than a day or so..
======
matdwyer
I don't know if this is what they did, but many embed their video in a pop-
behind when buying traffic (for far less then a penny per view), and as the
video is played behind the site, they get a view.

It's a bit pointless though.

------
massarog
Looks like hes gaming the system somehow. No video gets over 500k views with
less than 6 comments and 2 likes, 8 dislikes.

------
amccloud
They are buying views.

